# Plural of חף מפשע



## hadronic

Hello,

I saw the plural form of חף מפשע written as חפי מפשע. Shouldn't it rather be חפים מפשע ?
Indeed, we're not dealing here with an adjectival smikhut (like _tovey lev_), since מפשע is actually מ-פשע _mi-pésha_' "from crime", and not the virtual standalone word _mifsha'.
_So what am I missing ?


----------



## ystab

You're absolutely right. Maybe it was a typo. Where did you see it?


----------



## hadronic

Found it in Yedihot, but a quick search on Google yields a lot of examples as well.
Context sentence :
*...  וכן לכך שאובאמה הורה יותר מבוש אפילו להפעיל מל"טים נגד חשודים בטרור באפגניסטן וכתוצאה ממדיניות זו נהרגו עשרות אם לא מאות חפי מפשע.....

*


----------



## ystab

Then I guess it's a common typo.


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> Then I guess it's a common typo.


Apparently.

Nevertheless, the form חפי מפשע is also correct, compare to these Biblical expressions:

שרידי מחרב
אלוהי מקרוב
נביאי מליבם
השכוני באהלים
הרי בגלבוע
כשמחת בקציר
הולכי על דרך
יורדי אל אבני בור
שכורת ולא מיין
מְקום אשר אסורי המלך
מְקום שייפול העץ
שמלת אשר
שפת לא ידעתי
מְקום לא ידע אל
בעוון אשר ידע

The examples are from תלמוד לשון עברי by יהודה ליב בן זאב, http://books.google.co.il/books?id=...EwADgU#v=onepage&q=רבים  סמיכות מדומה&f=false, page 276, Vilna 1830.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Nevertheless, the form חפי מפשע is also correct, compare to these Biblical expressions:
> 
> שרידי מחרב
> אלוהי מקרוב
> נביאי מליבם
> השכוני באהלים
> הרי בגלבוע
> כשמחת בקציר
> הולכי על דרך
> יורדי אל אבני בור
> שכורת ולא מיין
> מְקום אשר אסורי המלך
> מְקום שייפול העץ
> שמלת אשר
> שפת לא ידעתי
> מְקום לא ידע אל
> בעוון אשר ידע
> 
> The examples are from תלמוד לשון עברי by יהודה ליב בן זאב, http://books.google.co.il/books?id=...EwADgU#v=onepage&q=רבים  סמיכות מדומה&f=false, page 276, Vilna 1830.



arent these smichuyot, plus some biblicial way of somech with plural?


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> arent these smichuyot?


All are expressions in which one wouldn't expect to see סמיכות (construct state), but in practice they are. So some (or all) of them are like חפי מפשע.


----------



## hadronic

Very interesting.
From the point of view of Modern Hebrew, would you say that "chafey mipesha" sounds just plain wrong, or that it sounds ok, with some flowery and archaic feeling to it ?


----------



## arielipi

hadronic said:


> Very interesting.
> From the point of view of Modern Hebrew, would you say that "chafey mipesha" sounds just plain wrong, or that it sounds ok, with some flowery and archaic feeling to it ?



To me the latter, but thats probably because i grew up in a religious house.


----------

